# [Gothic 3] Wüste   Nomaden oder Assasinen?



## Martinie (5. November 2006)

*[Gothic 3] Wüste   Nomaden oder Assasinen?*

Hi,
bin jetz in der Wüste und wollte fragen ob es vorteilhafter ist sich den Nomaden oder den Assasinen anzuschließen bei mir jetz grad halt entweder Lago angreifen oder den Löwentyp umbringen?
Oder dort wo der der Wassermagier is die nomaden ausräuchern oder für den Aufträge erledigen!


Wie habt ihrs gemacht?

Wenn man Lago oder so angreift kann man dann später nich mehr in die anderen Städte?

Mfg Martinie


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (5. November 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] Wüste   Nomaden oder Assasinen?*



			
				Martinie am 05.11.2006 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man Lago oder so angreift kann man dann später nich mehr in die anderen Städte?


Genau wie in Myrtana und den von Orks besetzten Städten: erst alle leerquesten, dann irgendwas attackieren, sonst werden die Assassinen böse und vorbei ists mit den Städten.

Ebenso die Nomaden: Die sind "inhaltlich" leider ähnlich unwichtig wie die paar Druiden in Myrtana.

Wenn man was länger Gothic 3 gespielt hat und nochmal drüber nachdenkt, ist es eigentlich ziemlich ernüchternd wie wenig _sinnvolle_ Wahlmöglichkeiten man eigentlich hat...


----------



## Martinie (5. November 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] Wüste   Nomaden oder Assasinen?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 05.11.2006 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Martinie am 05.11.2006 15:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin zwar nich der Freund vom Sklavenhandel aber ich dnek ich nehm schon die Assasinen aber ich finds doof das man dann gegen die Wassermagier ist   

Vorallm kann es sein das Vatras jetz ganz anders aussieht?


----------



## D-vid (6. November 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] Wüste   Nomaden oder Assasinen?*



			
				Martinie am 05.11.2006 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 05.11.2006 16:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja das stimmt. aber alle (außer Diego, Gorn, MIlten und Lester) sehen jetzt ziemlich anders aus.


----------



## Residentgod (7. November 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] Wüste   Nomaden oder Assasinen?*



Spoiler



es ist im grunde egal wenn man sich anschließt. wenn man sichs mit einer party verschertzt dann greifen sie einen an wenn sie einem sehen sonst nichts hat nur volgen auf die neben quests. auf das ende hat es keinen einfluss.


----------



## autumnSkies (7. November 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] Wüste   Nomaden oder Assasinen?*

Ich hab mich den Normaden angeschlossen. Mir ist egal was man danach nciht mehr kann, mir gefallen sie besser als die Assassinen. Außerdem sind sie quasi die Rebellen der Wüste und daich in Myrthana auch auf Seite der Rebellen bin...
Desweiteren darf man die Normaden nicht mit den abtrünnigen Normaden verwecheln die man für die Assassinen sowie für die normalen Normaden töten muss.

Auch wenn es jdes Quest wert ist gespielt zu werden, ich bin kein Powergamer und amche zunächst nur Rebellen und Normaden sowie Nordmar Quests. Ein paar Söldner Aufträge nehme ich selbst verständlich auch an, aber keine vom Kaliber Sklaven vernichten. Schließlich ist es ja ein Rollenspiel. Wer nicht weiß was das bedeutet sollte mal googlen.


----------



## LSKing (24. März 2012)

Also es kommt drauf an wenn du dich anschließen willst! Ich habe mich z.B. denn Assasinen angeschloßen und schon König Rogard getötet und so. Von denn Assasienen kannst du die Schwarzmagie erlernen wenn du vorhast ein Magier zu sein. Das ist cool denn ich bin einer. Die Schwarzmagier können viel beschwören und gut kämpfen. Ich empfehle Assasinen.

Ich hoffe das hat dier geholfen!


----------

